# Another good weekend at Ft. Pickens



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

Went out last weekend and tore em up again. Big black drum and some big reds!! Pompano rigs and peeled shrimp! For some videos and pictures go check out our Facebook page at Land Base Shark Fishing. Thanks guy tight lines!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Now thats a BLACK DRUM BAB'AH !!!!


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Gd!!!!! That's a drum!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I need to get out there! I miss the surf way too much!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice drums !


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice fish! Are they allowing night fishing again at Pickens?


----------



## macko2000 (Sep 22, 2015)

Go Irish!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewTn (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice fish! Were you just casting into the 2nd channel behind the first sand bar or way out passed the 2nd sand bar?


----------



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

We just waded out to our knees and casted a 4oz pyramid sinker as far as we could.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish!!! Way ta make a cold night HOT!!!!


----------

